# classical music fans' advice needed



## denico

Hello

I am a classical romantic composer . I am looking for some romantic classical music lovers who want to listen to some of my compositions and tell me what they think about it

I am not looking for experts or analysts, just for people who like romantic classical music. Not looking for reviews, but i only want to know what you romantic music lovers think about it.

If you are interested, please send me an email at [removed - see * below]

Thanks in advance

Remco

* The forum management would prefer the ensuing discussion on this topic remain within the forum.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Yeah maybe. But this post will have to suffice, can't be bothered emailing.


----------



## denico

Thats Fair ! 
So if you are interested, please reply on this thread


----------



## Saturnus

Can you post a link to the music or something?


----------



## soundandfury

I'm always interested in hearing new composers in the old styles. As Saturnus says, can you post a link?


----------



## Weston

denico said:


> I am not looking for experts or analysts, just for people who like romantic classical music. Not looking for reviews, but i only want to know what you romantic music lovers think about it.


I enjoy romantic music, but I'm afraid I'm a little puzzled as to what to say. What I think usually involves reviewing and analyzing, but also a lot of feeling. So maybe you are asking for initial feelings?


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

I'd love to critique your compositions. I'm a great fan a Romantic Classical music so I could probably give you SOME advice. 

Just pm me or something. Do you have a website that we can go to to listen to things? If not, you should like... get a purevolume.com account or something.


----------

